# What are Gaara's Weaknesses?



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Seriously, what are they?  I see people downplay him as low tier Kage all the time, yet never offer any reasoning behind it.  So, what are Gaara's Weaknesses?

This kid flies in the air on a cloud of sand, and his weapons his the whole damn ground you are standing on.  On top of that he has insanely good sand defenses, two of which are passive!

Thus far the only weakness I have seen is that oil eliminates his ability to control sand.  However, seeing as he can can create a whole damn desert where ever he wants, that doesn't seem like a huge issue.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

Oil and people/jutsu who/that are faster then his sand can react to are the first that comes to my mind.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara gotta need his siblings so that they can protect him.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Oil and people/jutsu who/that are faster then his sand can react to are the first that comes to my mind.



How do fast people counter him?  It doesn't matter how fast you are, eventually you have to stop, and you just stopped on the ground which he controls.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, Gaara can attack from multiple angles, create nets, and even Tsunami's of sand to catch speedy opponents.  The sand in gaara's gourd is also extremely fast.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> How do fast people counter him?  It doesn't matter how fast you are, eventually you have to stop, and you just stopped on the ground which he controls.



If he can't catch them and they can move faster then his sand can react then look no further then Rock Lee vs Gaara. People would be able to get in some hits and the people currently able to move faster then his sand can react could kill him before he gets a chance to make more sand.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> If he can't catch them and they can move faster then his sand can react then look no further then Rock Lee vs Gaara. People would be able to get in some hits and the people currently able to move faster then his sand can react could kill him before he gets a chance to make more sand.



Gaara won that fight....
So yah, your fantasy doesn't work with reality.  Also note Gaara was at a huge disadvantage based solely on location there.  


Move that fight to today and outside, and see what happens.


Gaara floats in the sky
Rock Lee:  Hey Gaara GTFO down here!
Gaara:  Suck it nerd.

Even, IF, and this is a huge IF, he could avoid the sand constantly he has no means no counterattack.


Also, Gaara can attack from multiple angles, create nets, and even Tsunami's of sand to catch speedy opponents. The sand in gaara's gourd is also extremely fast.


----------



## Ennoia (Oct 26, 2013)

Only large amounts of oil and perhaps Suitons, Yomi Numa, and fighting in any location without land are the only ones I can think of. In many cases Gaara can take advantage of the location and make many opponents specialties into a non factor. This would be the case for fast opponents as he can take flight while turning the area into a desert. The same can be said for opponents with great strength and large size. The reality is that there are very limited things that can be considered a weakness for a man that can fly and move large amounts of earth at the same time.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> Gaara won that fight....



Don't care. That fights shows that if you're fast enough you can land hits on Gaara. 



> So yah, your fantasy doesn't work with reality.



Yes my "fantasy" does work as it shows people who are faster then his sand can react and land quite a few blows on him. 



> Also note Gaara was at a huge disadvantage based solely on location there.



Don't care and you seem to have missed the point.  




> Move that fight to today and outside, and see what happens.



Still don't care as you have seem to miss the point.



> Gaara floats in the sky
> Rock Lee:  Hey Gaara GTFO down here!
> Gaara:  Suck it nerd.
> 
> Even, IF, and this is a huge IF, he could avoid the sand constantly he has no means no counterattack.



Don't care and again you seem to not have got the point. The point is that if one is faster then Gaara's sand can react then they can land blows on him.




> Also, Gaara can attack from multiple angles, create nets, and even Tsunami's of sand to catch speedy opponents. The sand in gaara's gourd is also extremely fast.



Once he makes more sand then sure but until then the amount of sand he can use is limited and the speed of his gourd sand doesn't matter. In case you missed it I said  "people/jutsu who/that are *faster then his sand can react*" so the speed of it while fast wouldn't matter as the person attacking Gaara would be faster then it can react to defend Gaara.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 26, 2013)

Jinton oneshots.

With strong enough katon or raiton he will just end in glass bubble.

Trollkage was owning him with heavy water too, that means strong enough Suiton too.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Few characters are faster than his gourd sand.   

Even IF they are faster than his sand, then he can still catch them as I said before.

Deidara in the air was faster than his sand, yet he even caught Deidara.
Emphasis on the air!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> Few characters are faster than his gourd sand.



Don't care, them being faster is a weakness for Gaara.   



> Even IF they are faster than his sand, then he can still catch them as I said before.



And as I said that's once he makes more sand upon which he won't be able to use against said people.



> Deidara in the air was faster than his sand, yet he even caught Deidara.
> Emphasis on the air!



That's pretty neat.


----------



## Ennoia (Oct 26, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Jinton oneshots.
> 
> With strong enough katon or raiton he will just end in glass bubble.
> 
> Trollkage was owning him with heavy water too, that means strong enough Suiton too.



Jinton is too specific to be called a weakness, its like calling Obito's black mass Gaara's weakness because it nullifies everything. We have never seen a Katon hot enough to turn sand into glass nor have we seen a Raiton do that, this is even aside from the fact that Gaara's sand withstood Enton which is supposed to be the highest level Katon. Mizukage beat him with oil not water, so that does not imply that Suiton would work either. I believe Suiton would be effective at a high enough level but not for that reasoning.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Don't care, them being faster is a weakness for Gaara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF does, 'once he makes more sand' mean?  
WTF is to stop him from floating in the sky and making more sand?

Are you trying to lol blitz Gaara?
Lolblitz is stupid enough in it's own right, but to Gaara?


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> WTF does, 'once he makes more sand' mean?



I'm not sure how much clearer I can be.



> WTF is to stop him from floating in the sky and making more sand?



Gaara himself who has never attempted to do such as well as anyone actually being faster then Gaara sand can react being able to tag him in the air and knock him down.



> Are you trying to lol blitz Gaara?



Nope, I'm not fast enough to do such.



> Lolblitz is stupid enough in it's own right, but to Gaara?



Yeah, don't care, get over it. If someone can move faster then his sand can react then it's pretty clear that a "lolblitz" could happen, if fact it's actually manga canon that it could happen.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara has no weaknesses.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> I'm not sure how much clearer I can be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolblitz is nothing more than idiotic fan fiction bull shit.
Gaara is the last person to ever be lolblitzed.  
#1 He is in the air.
#2 Even if you want to put him on the ground at the start, he has his passive defenses always working.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone who jumps in the air randomly in an attempt to hit gaara is a moron.  

Assuming you even have the power to get by all 3 of his defenses, all he needs to do is moves a couple feet in any direction, and you miss.  Then you freefall down to the earth as a sitting duck.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> lolblitz is nothing more than idiotic fan fiction bull shit.



And yet Gaara got "lolblitz" by Rocklee and Sasuke.



> Gaara is the last person to ever be lolblitzed.



If that helps you sleep at night, then sure.



> #1 He is in the air.



When does he start in the air when his enemy doesn't? 



> #2 Even if you want to put him on the ground at the start, he has his passive defenses always working.



Which doesn't matter if the person is faster then Gaara's sand can react too.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> And yet Gaara got "lolblitz" by Rocklee and Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did?  Because he didn't lose to Lee, and technically even beat sasuke.  Regardless, the childori wasn't a lolblitz, and happened several minutes after the fight, and he didn't win because of it.

He starts in the air anytime he wants to!
It does matter!  If it didn't matter then Lee would have beaten Gaara.  Instead, he got his ass kicked, and Gaara was at a large disadvantage.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara's fight with Lee, and Gaara's fight with Kimmimaro prove beyond any doubt that you are wrong! 
Absolutely dead wrong! 
Horribad wrong!
Herpaderp wrong!

Just plain wrong, and he didn't even have flight back then!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> He did?



Yeah Buddy! You know it.



> Because he didn't lose to Lee, and technically even beat sasuke.



Don't care, he still got "lolblitz".



> Regardless, the childori wasn't a lolblitz, and happened several minutes after the fight, and he didn't win because of it.



I wasn't talking about the time with Chidori, just look above.



> He starts in the air anytime he wants to!



I didn't ask your opinion, I asked to tell me when has he done such. 



> It does matter!  If it didn't matter then Lee would have beaten Gaara.  Instead, he got his ass kicked, and Gaara was at a large disadvantage.



Are you trolling me or do you honestly not get the point by now?



jacobsmith said:


> Gaara's fight with Lee, and Gaara's fight with Kimmimaro prove beyond any doubt that you are wrong!
> Absolutely dead wrong!
> Horribad wrong!
> Herpaderp wrong!
> ...



Lee still blitz Gaara and Kimi just went and rammed through Gaara's sand to land a direct hit. But keep crying please, I enjoy your tears of butthurtness.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Lee lost when his opponent had exactly what you said, and gaara wasn't outside.

Kimi never hit gaara!  He hit the sand armor!  Kimi also had a unique body that makes that impossible for basically anyone else.

I guess if 2 facts that prove you dead wrong aren't enough, then how about the Deidara fight?
3 facts that prove you dead wrong.


----------



## Lace (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara doesn't have any weaknesses. He only makes the ladies weak in the knees


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

He started in the air against Muu and Mizukage.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara's weak against super piercing attacks, oil, and mokuton.

But the mokuton is just because you can turn a desert into a forest and nullify his field advantage.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> Lee lost when his opponent had exactly what you said, and gaara wasn't outside.



Don't care, Gaara still got "lolblitz".



> Kimi never hit gaara!  He hit the sand armor!  Kimi also had a unique body that makes that impossible for basically anyone else.



Don't care, he got that hit on Gaara.



> I guess if 2 facts that prove you dead wrong aren't enough, then how about the Deidara fight?
> 3 facts that prove you dead wrong.



Your facts are shit as they fail to say anything useful as the people still managed to blitz Gaara and your understanding of things are shit. Does anything you have said change the fact that people faster then Gaara's sand can react can blitz him like Lee and Sasuke did just like in the scans I posted until he makes more sand? The answer to that is no, no you didn't. Also since you seem to not understand the point i'm making I'll tell you that using Deidara doesn't help your case. I said that if they can move faster then Gaara's sand can react then they can blitz him and in case you didn't pay attention to that fight, Gaara's sand could react to Deidara's attacks thus he doesn't fit.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 26, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Jinton is too specific to be called a weakness, its like calling Obito's black mass Gaara's weakness because it nullifies everything.* We have never seen a Katon hot enough to turn sand into glass nor have we seen a Raiton do that, this is even aside from the fact that Gaara's sand withstood Enton which is supposed to be the highest level Katon.* Mizukage beat him with oil not water, so that does not imply that Suiton would work either. I believe Suiton would be effective at a high enough level but not for that reasoning.


that's just because Kishimoto, a self confessed moron, doesn't know how shit works.

lightning strikes sand, it turns to glass in the shape of lightning.

intense flames are used to make glass; Enton = the hottest of flames, enough to undo Muki Tensei, a high level sage technique.

he probably just thinks glass comes from the same magical place as plastics and rubber.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> that's just because Kishimoto, a self confessed moron, doesn't know how shit works.
> 
> lightning strikes sand, it turns to glass in the shape of lightning.
> 
> ...


You have to respect the laws of the alternate universe.
In that universe the sand controlled by Gaara is protected by his chakra.


Lightning turns sand into glass, because of the heat created by its poor conduction of electricity.  It doesn't resemble the lightning.

Conduction of heat through a medium takes time.  If the sand is not in contact with the source for sufficient time, then very little heat is transferred.  Think of picking up a hot skillet, and instantly letting go, because it is hot.  You likely won't get burned, or the burn will be minimal.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> All you say is "I don't care".



And all you say is crap. Actually learn to understand the point and I won't have to say I don't care about the irrelvant stuff you bring up.



> Facts are meaningless to your biased fanfiction version of Naruto.



Oh the irony 



> Well I am done arguing with a herpaderp/troll.
> You can continue to bump this thread if you want though.



Concession accepted, I enjoyed your tears.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 26, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> that's just because Kishimoto, a self confessed moron, doesn't know how shit works.
> 
> lightning strikes sand, it turns to glass in the shape of lightning.
> 
> ...



lol at Kishi making fire hotter than the sun not turning sand into glass.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 26, 2013)

Itachi is everyone's weakness


----------



## Veracity (Oct 26, 2013)

His weaknesses are;
- Oil based attacks.
- Mokuton(lol everyone)
-large AoE techs(FRS- TBB- Madara's PS- AT- CT)
- Genjustu(if no knowledge)
- Insta kill techs(Jinton) 
- anyone or anything faster( Offensive Ama- Kamui- Ay- Juubito- Minato- Naruto - etc)


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 26, 2013)

TeamGaara. Oh, and you have to be more specific about the "fast" characters.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Don't care, Gaara still got "lolblitz".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show me when he hit the sand armor.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara is low-tier Kage, he's not beating people like Ei, Onoki, Kisame,etc. Don't make me get into people like SM Naruto and Itachi  Main weaknesses are he sucks hard in CQC so any speedster can go in close and wreck his shit (see Gaara vs 5 Susanoos), not to mention Sasuke said his Susanoo skeleton was stronger than Gaara's sand (the latter did not refute this), while his defense was impressive early Part II everyone is running around tossing town-city level attacks now and it just doesn't cut it anymore.

Plus most of his best feats are in a desert 

Gaara is a good support, in terms of fighting prowess there are many opponents stronger.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> Show me when he hit the sand armor.



Just figured you was likely talking about Kimi.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara's Weakness is Oil as it messes with his sand. The other weakness he has is that on most battlefields he's only going to start the match with gourd sand, which means his sand amount will limited in the beginning of the match until he grinds. The speed of that grinding or whether grinding is possible depends on location. 

Other than that Gaara has really no weaknesses, he's a good all-around fighter. The reason I think many people put him lower on the Kage spectrum is that Gaara is primarily all about his ultimate defense, but the manga has really reach a point where Garaa's defense won't hold up against the stronger Kages  (for example Mu and Onoki's Jinton). So combine that with the fact that Gaara on many battlefield has to grind sand manually before he can start using attacks that would cause stronger kages issues or bolster his defense, and you basically have the reason why Gaara isn't rated up there with the best.

Though I do agree Gaara is a bit underrated on the forums.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2013)

jacobsmith said:


> Also, Gaara can attack from multiple angles, create nets, and even Tsunami's of sand to catch speedy opponents.  The sand in gaara's gourd is also extremely fast.


BM Naruto can attack Gaara faster than his sand can stop him from using Rasengan on his face. Yes, Gaara can block attacks from all directions because his sand automatically puts up a defense even when he is unaware of the attack.

The problem is that most of those sneaky attacks are either slow or don't have enough strength, for example, a kunai or a slow kick. If the opponent is faster than the sand, Gaara is fucked.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

Extreme heats would turn it to glass.
water has already been shown to be his weakness.
Extreme speedsters who are faster than gaaras sand cand can react would kill gaara before he can set up a defense.
And of course people with a defense so strong gaaras sand doesn't do jack.
People who have huge aoe attacks like guy and pain could push away all the sand in the area.

so a good number of opponents
I'm sure there's more too.


----------



## DCI Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not that Gaara has weaknesses, it's just that there are people that are stronger than him..

If I pick up a hammer, what are the weaknesses of that weapon? There aren't any, really, when compared to my bare hands. But if another person has a sword and is wearing a full suit of armor, suddenly my hammer - despite it having no weaknesses - feels much less powerful.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

^ While technically a hammer would slow you down as opposed to your bare hands... especially a battle hammer/sludge hammer type.

that'd be a "weakness"


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Just figured you was likely talking about Kimi.



Thanks, but sadly this was the only hit Kimimaro got.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2013)

Attacks faster than what he's able to react to. Also destructive techniques that are capable of completely annihilating his 'ultimate defense' altogether.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaara's only weakness is that he's too nice.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 26, 2013)

hes weak to insta kills (who isn't),

his sand can melt and turn into glass so fire and lightning,

lastly he lacks fire power, anyone with pressure resistance would make a tough opponent for him,


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 27, 2013)

gaara hasn't shown the ability to control glass,

and lightning is definitely hot enough to turn sand into glass,

also gaara has a serious weakness to intangibles,

as well as a slight weakness to genjutsu,


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2013)

Toad oil is likely a big weakness for Gaara. Also Genjutsu could possibly make his sand eye dangerous to use.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 31, 2013)

He flies quickly through the air, and his weapon is the ground you stand on.  Combine that with the fact that effective ranged attacks are very rare, and that alone makes him nearly unbeatable to most.  Then consider his sand defenses, and you have a scary opponent.  Really the only people that can beat Gaara 1v1 are people who are drastically stronger than him, tier above kage.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 31, 2013)

tayuyas summons could beat gaara,

itachi could beat gaara,

fricking raiga could beat him,


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 31, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> tayuyas summons could beat gaara,
> 
> itachi could beat gaara,
> 
> fricking raiga could beat him,



This a sarcastic troll or a joke?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Don't care.
> 
> Don't care
> 
> ...





Bonly said:


> Don't care





Bonly said:


> Yeah, don't care





Bonly said:


> Don't care





Bonly said:


> Don't care
> 
> Don't care



Holy shit, anybody got an extra fuck to give? Bonly needs a donation.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 31, 2013)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Holy shit, anybody got an extra fuck to give? Bonly needs a donation.



I've been asking this for days and nobody can give me a single fuck. It's a tough life out on these streets man


----------

